# Win10 Join Domain



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

I have a Win 10 Pro workstation that can't join a domain server win 2012.

The domain server is freshly installed. Set a static IP. then enabled 2 roles: activate directory domain services and DNS. Then created a forest called adtest.myboxes .

The I went on the Win 10 box and set 1 DNS address point to the server's ip. then went to computer > Properties > Change Settings > change button > and changed to domain name. It says AD DC was not contacted. I can ping the server, by ip address and workstation name.

Is there something that I missed ?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Seeing several similar reports with 1803 & 2012

is this 2012 V2 or V1
only workaround I have seen that "normally" works is re-enable smbv1 on workstation & server, but that introduces severe vulnerabilities


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Can you ping by FQDN?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

@dvk01 : The server is 2018R2

@Triple6:I I can ping FQDN, but not the workstation name alone now.

Server ip 192.168.56.128
workstation ip: 192.168.127
No gateway ip on both boxes.

The Server is a guest virtualbox vm. The workstation is the host.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, recheck your IP address on the server and the DNS setup, something is not configured right. Also on the server check the Event logs for Ad and DNS. Also what is your network setup like? Why do you have manually set DNS on the client? Have you run DCDIAG or AD Diag?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Triple6: I amended my post while you were posting. Add ip info.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I assume you the workstation IP is 192.168.56.127 not 192.168.127

So from workstation you can now ping the FQDN of the server? Can you also ping the domain name and does it resolve to the correct IP address?

Are you entering the full domain name when trying to join the domain?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Triple6,

Yes, the workstation ip is 192.168.56.127. Before it is different. Also I just changed the workstation DNS ip to 192.168.56.128. (before it was 192.168.56.1 which is wrong ) Anyways, with the current ip addresses, And also I removed the SMBv1 from workstation's Program and Features . It seems to be able to reach the DC, but comes back with an error "The request is not supported"


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Where does it give you the "The request is not supported" message?

Have you done any of the diagnostics and checks on the server I mentioned?

What are the results for the pin tests for the domain name and for the server by both short and full names?

Can the server ping itself by either one of those as well?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The "not supported" message was given by Win 10. When I click on Computer > Properties > Change Settings > Change and key in the user account and password. It returned that "not supported" message. 

I gave up debugging the 2012R2 and installed 2016. Works without a hitch.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I found out what's wrong with 2012R2. To join the domain, I was typing in the wrong user account.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

We have all done something like that at sometime or another


----------

